# My DIY Basement Home Theater...so far



## DruNewp (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi guys. All the major work is done on our basement/home theater project so I thought I'd share what it's looking like so far. Still have to personalize the space and treat it acoustically, but I'm pretty happy with what I've been able to do with the smaller budget. Check it out! 

http://imgur.com/a/JQiot


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks like a great space,very nice and clean.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Looking good mate! :T


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Nice job! It looks very similar to what I have to work with in my basement with the support poles right in the way, so I have a few questions for ya:
How much space between the poles where the couch is?
How far back is the projector?
What size screen did you use?


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Very nicely done! :T


----------



## DruNewp (Mar 4, 2013)

dougc said:


> Nice job! It looks very similar to what I have to work with in my basement with the support poles right in the way, so I have a few questions for ya:
> How much space between the poles where the couch is?
> How far back is the projector?
> What size screen did you use?


We have one support beam in a non-deal place and that's the beam you're seeing. The right side of the couch is right against the left side of the beam. I figure I'll build a little mini pop-up table attached to the beam or something like that since I might as well use it for something since the couch is right there. It's not ideal but it's the best option for the room. The Projector is 13' from the screen and I've got a 100" Elite Screen. Any other questions just ask! 

And thanks for the kind words everyone. I wish I would have had more $$$ to spend on better fronts but for the money I'm really happy with the Pioneers.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

The finished room looks great, Andy, good job! I also like that you kept a trinket from the old room, that's a very nice touch, and it will give the new room a small sense of history.


----------



## krall (Jan 17, 2013)

This looks great. Congrats!


----------



## DruNewp (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

